# charles daily



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

just bought a charles daily 12 gauge and have been shooting skeet with it and it seems to be a pretty decent gun. it was cheap so i figured why not try it. lifetime warranty too, so i figured i could use this gun in situations where i dont care much if it gets damaged(meaning slightly beat up from harsh hunting conditions) mildly. anybody else had experience with them? i was wondering about long term useage.
thanx.


----------



## DuckMan (Aug 21, 2003)

Just saw Your quote about the Charles Daily. Thought You might like to know that the owner Charles designed guns for Browning for years. Turn the gun over opposite the reciever. Looks just like a Browning Gold. As far as durable.......I have had 1 for 4 yrs. now. I shoot left handed and the ejection doesn't even bother me. (That's a first) I've dropped mine in a salt water marsh in Louisiana where I'm from. There tough as nails. It's nice to be able to get quality still at an affordable price. Good hunting ,,,DuckMan


----------



## Lazyass (Oct 8, 2003)

i bought a daly field 3in auto and it is the biggest peice of junk i have had it for 2 years and it has been sent back 2 times now and takes about 8 weeks each time so you miss all of the season with it i have only shot about 2 cases of shells through it so when i sent it back this time i told them i either want a new gun or all nuw guts put in it also if it breaks a gun smith can not buy parts for it you have to send it to them i have just bought a new gun because i am going to ND to go hunting on the 28 and will not have anything else to use.


----------



## DuckMan (Aug 21, 2003)

I'd just like to say that you can get a lemon in anything. Sorry about your bad experiences with Charles Daily. I haven't heard anything but good stuff. Mine has been a dream come true. Patterns well also. They are back bored from the factory. As far as getting parts for the repairs. I am a practicing gunsmith and can tell you that this year they will start offering over the counter replacement parts. If I can help in anyway, please let me know. DuckMan


----------



## Lazyass (Oct 8, 2003)

I just hope that they had a bad batch of parts and they will fix it right this time


----------



## DuckMan (Aug 21, 2003)

I hope You the best with getting Your gun fixed. Please keep me posted and If I can help with any gunsmithing questions about the Charles Daily please let me know. Take care friend. :beer:


----------



## sandman1040 (Feb 14, 2004)

I had the exact same problem with my 3 in auto. I've sent it back twice both times taking an extended period of time to be fixed. The first time I sent it back they returned it with two magizines that did not work and the handgun was in worse operating condition then when it was sent. The second time I sent it back they tried to void my warrenty by saying the gun had been altered and was no longer under the life time warrenty, when they were the ones to alter it. After weeks of phone calls they sent the handgun back with pieces missing from the barrell and action. I am incredably dissatisfied with Charles Daly and would not suggest them to anyone.


----------



## wkahler (Feb 14, 2007)

Is there any place to buy Accerioes for the auto loader? I was looking at a used one just for home defense and shoot stupid birds around the farm. Wanting to get a magazine extension if they sell one for it?? If anyone knows, please e-mail me i just ofund this forum from a search online [email protected]

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

About the only thing you will find available for the Daly guns is that Rem-chokes will fit them. Don't know where old Duckman got his information and since it is a old thread and apparently he is not around it really doesn't matter but Charles Daly never made a gun in his life. He started a business as a importer and that is still the situation today except the Charles Daly guns are now owned and imported by K.B.I. Inc. Last I remember reading, most of their guns are being made in Turkey. I once owned a Daly 20 gauge auto and when all is said and done and with all the bashing the Daly guns receive by those that turn their nose up, the Daly guns are pretty good shooting guns. Ugly but cheap in price and reliable.


----------



## duckie (Jan 1, 2008)

I have had a CD field 12 ga. for 6 years. Shot low brass and 2 34 inch high brass for these 6 years. It is chambered for 3 inch so I used it for duck and goose hunting, I only got two shots off then it jammed, seems the bolt lock broke on the second shot. I couldnt get the chamber opened until I removed the barrel then needed to push the locking lug down to remove the bolt . I liked the gun but it sure picked the wrong time to break, the sky was full of big ducks but I had to leave with only one bird

I must say I was a little hot :******: about it breaking the way it did now Iam looking for the parts I need to fix the thing. I hope I can get it fixed before the season closes, Guess I should go back to the Remingtons , shot them for 20 or so years and only had minor problems that were fixed in the field.

Anyone want to buy a cheep Charles Daily?


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

I can remember trying to save money and buying things that cost less because I was broke . It bit me in the *** every time, "pay me now or pay me latter" it sucks but its the truth. Why do all the nice good things have to cost so much money?  Moral of the story, save your money until you can get what you want , don't settle for junk or second best a weapon is a mechanical tool and your life might depend on it someday even though you thought you bought it just to go hunting.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, Duckie make sure you tie a nickel to it before you throw it away so when the next guy finds it, it has some value. Sorry hear about a costly mistake, but I've been there myself.
10 Gauge.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

huge peice of **** my friend had 1 and the first time he shot it the firing pin didnt hit


----------

